# Consistency



## Cashout (Mar 25, 2013)

Consistency is rigorous and sustained application of the same action in a uniform and repetitious manner.

Consistency requires attention to details in order to apply strict levels of quality control that eliminates uncertainty and therefore variance in a process.

Consistency produces exceptional results over time.


----------



## PFM (Mar 25, 2013)

Consistency? WTH?

No way, not me. I am smarter then that. I'll take every OTC PW, PWO, Alphabet Soup Supplement advertised in Flex and use gear for all my gains and cutting. You old dumbasses don't know Mast gets you ripped!

Diet.........how lame.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Mar 25, 2013)

What are your stats Cashout?


----------



## Cashout (Mar 25, 2013)

Truth be told, what spurred this posting is exactly what you described. I was walking out of class and a guy came up to me and said, and I quote,

"Brah, what the secret to getting like all hard and cut like you? I mean I got a ton of muscle but I feel like all I need to get me there is whatever you are using to get shredded."

First, this guy was about 5'10" and *maybe* 185 pounds. No, he did not have "a ton of muscle." From what I could tell, his weight training consisted of bench and curls and bench and curls. Those seemed to be the only body parts on this guy that might have seen any form of resistance training.

So, I proceed to tell him "the secret" is "diet" and he replys "My diet is serious." 

So, I said "Good for you then you are on your way."





PFM said:


> Consistency? WTH?
> 
> No way, not me. I am smarter then that. I'll take every OTC PW, PWO, Alphabet Soup Supplement advertised in Flex and use gear for all my gains and cutting. You old dumbasses don't know Mast gets you ripped!
> 
> Diet.........how lame.


----------



## DF (Mar 25, 2013)

You must be on the human grade tren.... or that gorilla testosterone.

Cashout you look great as always.  I can't help but think though what you'd look like with a beer belly...lol


----------



## Tilltheend (Mar 25, 2013)

You look great Cashout!


----------



## PFM (Mar 25, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Truth be told, what spurred this posting is exactly what you described. I was walking out of class and a guy came up to me and said, and I quote,
> 
> "Brah, what the secret to getting like all hard and cut like you? I mean I got a ton of muscle but I feel like all I need to get me there is whatever you are using to get shredded."
> 
> ...



Hey Cash let's figure a way to get 20.00 from every guy with their "serious diet" so we can open a chain of gym around the world.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Mar 25, 2013)

Dfeaton said:


> You must be on the human grade tren.... or that gorilla testosterone.
> 
> Cashout you look great as always.  I can't help but think though what you'd look like with a beer belly...lol



Yeah Cashout, your physique is incredible to say the least. Id be blessed to have a few training sessions with you!


----------



## trim (Mar 25, 2013)

I would bet money that you have a picture record like that going back 10+ years, not just the last 3 quarters. )


----------



## JOMO (Mar 25, 2013)

Only thing inconsistant is your tan and your shorts riding higher each picture!

Jk, looking great cash. You and your 2x4 calves.


----------



## LeanHerm (Mar 25, 2013)

Yeah dude you look great a always. Wish I had it in me but just can't quite get there.


----------



## grind4it (Mar 25, 2013)

Cash you are an inspiration. I have learned a lot from guys like you and PFM (CFM for the old timers). Im sure you wont remember this but, Back when I was on ology you took the time to explain to me the importance of diet. You basically convenced me that it is the nuculus of body building. Up until that moment I was under the impression that the gear was the center of body building.

Thanks for the inspiration,
Grind


----------



## Cashout (Mar 25, 2013)

trim said:


> I would bet money that you have a picture record like that going back 10+ years, not just the last 3 quarters. )



Yes I do. I goes back to 1989.


----------



## trim (Mar 25, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Yes I do. I goes back to 1989.



Please post that! would be awesome to see the progress.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 25, 2013)

trim said:


> Please post that! would be awesome to see the progress.



Those are not digital - they are all old school 35mm and cropped stills from 8mm video and a most don't scan well because they were printed on glossy paper and it reflects the scanner light very badly. I've tried a few times but they just don't do the images justice at all.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 25, 2013)

you look great


----------



## Jada (Mar 25, 2013)

Cash u look great!


----------



## NbleSavage (Mar 25, 2013)

Bloody hell...you are straight yoked, Mate! Excellent work!


----------



## AndroSport (Mar 25, 2013)

This makes me want to go train... then eat... then train again


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Mar 26, 2013)

Cashout, whats your age, height, weight, BF% ?


----------



## Cashout (Mar 26, 2013)

5'4" 42 years old 183 pounds 5.2% body fat -completely drug free haven't done a cycle in 20 years.


----------



## GenetixSupreme (Mar 26, 2013)

Damn... Impressed beyond belief. Very motivational. Hope to learn all I can from you.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 26, 2013)

oops, hit dislike my mistake!

This is so true Cash and I'm like you...I don't do extremes, I follow my shit 365 days a year! It's the only way it works unless your goal isn't to look badass all of the time


----------



## AlphaD (Mar 26, 2013)

Inspiring Cash, now if I think even for a moment to stray from my diet, I am going to come back to this post. You look amazing man.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 26, 2013)

Jenner said:


> *oops, hit dislike my mistake!*
> 
> This is so true Cash and I'm like you...I don't do extremes, I follow my shit 365 days a year! It's the only way it works unless your goal isn't to look badass all of the time



It is okay...sooner or later everyone dislikes me!


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 26, 2013)

Two words Bros: Muscle Tech, no, wait, one word...yea one word: Muscletech... from Asia Pharma.... yea, muscle tech tren from asia pharma. That's pharm and human grade tren man. How many words is that?


In all seriousness, I have never worked so hard, sacrificed so much and fallen so short as in this sport. God I love it.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## oldskool954 (Mar 26, 2013)

Damn cash your one hell of a ripped inspiration! I don't think you need me to praise your dedication. But I am curious if you do cheat days and if so what do you consider as a cheat?


----------



## JOMO (Mar 26, 2013)

oldskool954 said:


> Damn cash your one hell of a ripped inspiration! I don't think you need me to praise your dedication. But I am curious if you do cheat days and if so what do you consider as a cheat?



Cash and cheating do not go in the same sentence.


----------



## oldskool954 (Mar 26, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Cash and cheating do not go in the same sentence.



There's a chinch in that armor somewhere


----------



## username1 (Mar 26, 2013)

oldskool954 said:


> There's a chinch in that armor somewhere



He has mentioned before that he didn't even eat cake on his wedding night. So, good luck finding that chinch lol


----------



## Cashout (Mar 26, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Cash and cheating do not go in the same sentence.



You sir are correct! I don't do cheat days. Ever. Didn't eat the wedding cake at my own wedding 10 years ago. That is a fact. Haven't had any junk food since 1988.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 26, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Two words Bros: Muscle Tech, no, wait, one word...yea one word: Muscletech... from Asia Pharma.... yea, muscle tech tren from asia pharma. That's pharm and human grade tren man. How many words is that?
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I have never worked so hard, sacrificed so much and fallen so short as in this sport. God I love it.
> ...



Just peed a little


----------



## Cashout (Mar 26, 2013)

63Vette said:


> Two words Bros: Muscle Tech, no, wait, one word...yea one word: Muscletech... from Asia Pharma.... yea, muscle tech tren from asia pharma. That's pharm and human grade tren man. How many words is that?
> 
> 
> In all seriousness, I have never worked so hard, *sacrificed so much* and fallen so short as in this sport. God I love it.
> ...



Interesting you phrased it that way. People always say that to me in one form or another. I have never seen this as any type of sacrifice. Like you, I genuinely love doing this. I don't do it to compete anymore. I don't do it to impress anyone. I genuinely enjoy the whole ball of wax - the diet and training. 

I explain it this way to most folks who question "why" I do what I do.

If someone had a magic wand and said "I can cast a spell on you and make you look exactly the same as you do now for the rest of your life and you'll never ever have to workout or follow your diet again." I would not let them do it. It would take the enjoyment out of it for me.

I am like this with everything that I do. I live in the details, the commitment, the work, and the dedication that is required. That is what is fun to me - the joy of purposeful effort and dedicated practice that creates value.

I was this way with school, 2 undergrad degrees, a masters degree, and a PhD. I made one "B" in 7 years of college.
I was the same way when I started my business. I built that into a 300 million dollar corporation. The reason I sold my business was because we were very successful and it was no longer a challenge for me in terms of "making it happen." 

For me, the love of the active far outweighs the results it may produce. I've always been this way.


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 26, 2013)

JOMO said:


> Cash and cheating do not go in the same sentence.



difference is, Cash could cheat and it wouldn't change a thing...that's a perk of being consistent


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 26, 2013)

Cashout said:


> It is okay...sooner or later everyone dislikes me!



hahahahaha...I'm in the same boat


----------



## jennerrator (Mar 26, 2013)

Cashout said:


> Interesting you phrased it that way. People always say that to me in one form or another. *I have never seen this as any type of sacrifice. Like you, I genuinely love doing this.* I don't do it to compete anymore. I don't do it to impress anyone. I genuinely enjoy the whole ball of wax - the diet and training.
> 
> I explain it this way to most folks who question "why" I do what I do.
> 
> ...



Exactly! Maybe you are one of my long lost relatives...lol I will be seven weeks post surgery in two weeks and will get to go back to weights, I look the same if not a tad leaner than before....it's not hard, it just has to be your life.


----------



## trim (Mar 26, 2013)

If Cashout cheats, its because he was programmed that way to seem more human........damn robots!


----------



## losieloos (Mar 26, 2013)

Your ready to step on the Mr. Olympia stage.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 27, 2013)

losieloos said:


> Your ready to step on the Mr. Olympia stage.



Not even in the same genetic playing field with those guys. With all the diet, training and drugs available, I'd never be able to get there even if I wanted to do so.


----------



## Jada (Mar 27, 2013)

Hey cash I have a ? For u , has there ever  been a moment where u felt u didn't do enough while training , I think u look great but only u know Ur body r there any body part that u feel u need to bring up.


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 27, 2013)

trim said:


> If Cashout cheats, its because he was programmed that way to seem more human........damn robots!


he got a b in college,,,,,once!!


----------



## Cashout (Mar 27, 2013)

Jada said:


> Hey cash I have a ? For u , has there ever  been a moment where u felt u didn't do enough while training , I think u look great but only u know Ur body r there any body part that u feel u need to bring up.



I am not sure what you mean by "didn't do enough while training..."

Training is a learning process and one that occurs through trial and error. In the beginning of my bodybuilding career, I did a lot of trial and error experimentation. 

Initially, my quads, hams, and calves grew very quickly because I found some things that worked well for those body parts.

Generally, my upper body grew much more slowly.

I use to hear people talk about my physique and they always talked about my legs and how they were "pro caliber."

So, yes, my upper body generally has always been a "lagging" body part. Particularly, my shoulders and back were very slow to respond. I was not what I would call a "complete" bodybuilder until my last show. It was at that show that *I truly felt I brought the very best physique I could attain to the stage. *

Now, what I have always striven to develop is an "aesthetic physique." I am a product of the late 80s bodybuilding scene and that pre-dates the time of the "mass freaks" so I've never aspired to look like that. To me, the ideal physique, the "perfectly aesthetic image" of a bodybuilder is Francis Bennefatto. I always wanted to emulate his physique. To me aesthetics means more than symmetry or proportion. Those things are important but true aesthetics is a function of how the parts fit together in appearance. Guys can have good symmetry - that is just top-to-bottom equal development. Guys can have good proportions - that is just a balance between the size of the muscle groups of the body. Aesthetics is good symmetry and proportion with the correct fit or "flow" of the muscle. That is very rare and it is all genetics.

I have good symmetry and proportion but I don't posse the genetics for the magnificant aesthetics that some pros posse.


----------



## Cashout (Mar 27, 2013)

ken said:


> he got a b in college,,,,,once!!



It is true and I am not proud of it...I really wanted to graduate with a 4.0. I was in my 2nd to last semester and it was in a non-linear differential equations course.


----------



## 63Vette (Mar 27, 2013)

I for one just want to thank Cashout for being here. We have a very valuable resource in Cash and I for one read every word he writes and reflect on it. 

Cash, brother, thank you for setting a standard that we can all aspire to.

Much Respect,
Vette


----------



## Cashout (Mar 27, 2013)

I know that some folks probably get tired of reading my "hard line" approach but it is without any exception the way I have lived my life since the age of 15. I've had tremendous success in my life through my own designed efforts and my sincerest hope is to enable others to find the same success in their efforts. That is why, when I sold my company, I became a university professor - to coach other toward their own success.

Thanks for the tip of the hat Vette.




63Vette said:


> I for one just want to thank Cashout for being here. We have a very valuable resource in Cash and I for one read every word he writes and reflect on it.
> 
> Cash, brother, thank you for setting a standard that we can all aspire to.
> 
> ...


----------



## ken Sass (Mar 27, 2013)

Cashout said:


> It is true and I am not proud of it...I really wanted to graduate with a 4.0. I was in my 2nd to last semester and it was in a non-linear differential equations course.



non linear what??????


----------



## Cashout (Jun 11, 2013)

Bump for today's edition - 6-11-13.


----------



## #TheMatrix (Jun 11, 2013)

yup...the underwear deff gets smaller with time.   looking great cash


----------



## trim (Jun 11, 2013)

looking good man. (no homo) you seem to appear a little leaner in this picture. change of diet? or just kicking ass and taking names?


----------



## Cashout (Jun 11, 2013)

trim said:


> looking good man. (no homo) you seem to appear a little leaner in this picture. change of diet? or just kicking ass and taking names?



Thanks man. No. Exact same diet for the past 20 years. Likely just he tan...always helps.


----------



## vorcellian (Jun 14, 2013)

Maybe a bit more "cardio" in the summer months  

All kidding aside, comparing the 08/01/12 pic with the 06/11/13 pic, you can see that you've gotten more vascular in the upper chest and shoulder areas.  Left shoulder looks more striated, too, in the new pic.  Some of it might be because the lighting's better, but you definitely look leaner in the updated photo.  You can see more veins popping along your upper arms, too.

BTW, you mentioned consistent diet, but in one of your posts last year you posted a 3,000 calorie diet, and then more recently you posted a 2,500 diet (give or take a few hundred calories.. I don't remember the number exactly).  Obviously you're eating the same foods, but maybe a bit less now?


----------



## Cashout (Jun 14, 2013)

vorcellian said:


> Maybe a bit more "cardio" in the summer months
> 
> All kidding aside, comparing the 08/01/12 pic with the 06/11/13 pic, you can see that you've gotten more vascular in the upper chest and shoulder areas.  Left shoulder looks more striated, too, in the new pic.  Some of it might be because the lighting's better, but you definitely look leaner in the updated photo.  You can see more veins popping along your upper arms, too.
> 
> BTW, you mentioned consistent diet, but in one of your posts last year you posted a 3,000 calorie diet, and then more recently you posted a 2,500 diet (give or take a few hundred calories.. I don't remember the number exactly).  Obviously you're eating the same foods, but maybe a bit less now?



I was at 3006 calories about 16 months ago and that was when I was still alternating between maintance and growth phases. I don't have growth phases any longer. It is just not a goal anymore so since Jan of 12' I've been right around 2500 - 2600.

As for the pics, in the latest edition, I just got out of the pool so I was in the sun and likily that has an effect on appearance with vascularity.


----------



## Yaya (Jun 14, 2013)

Ripped cash, looking good and thanks for the detailed information and updates. You have been at this for a long time and there is nothing better than some old school veteran insight


----------

